# Facebook ... chi lo usa



## ytumamatambien (14 Giugno 2013)

... io lo trovo una gran palla e voi? non credo si riescano a fare discorsi intelligenti e profondi con facebook... ognuno recita il suo ruolo.. i temi sono solitamnete di una banalità terrifficante e se posti cose intelligenti nessuno li considera ... che ne dite?


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2013)

Ciao,

no ... assolutamente no.

amo la nuova tecnologia e le varie possibilità ...

ma non partecipo sicuramente ad ogni cavolata ... 

so cosa voglio ... e se quella proposta c'è ne faccio uso ...

non ho bisogno di nessuno, che si inventi bisogni che non ho ... 

sienne


----------



## Tebe (14 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> ... io lo trovo una gran palla e voi? non credo si riescano a fare discorsi intelligenti e profondi con facebook... ognuno recita il suo ruolo.. i temi sono solitamnete di una banalità terrifficante e se posti cose intelligenti nessuno li considera ... che ne dite?



ho un profilo in cui non entro da...un anno?
Ecco si.
Non fa per me


----------



## ytumamatambien (14 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ho un profilo in cui non entro da...un anno?
> Ecco si.
> Non fa per me



anch'io lo trovo veramente una fucina di luoghi comuni


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Giugno 2013)

io ci sono.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> ... io lo trovo una gran palla e voi? non credo si riescano a fare discorsi intelligenti e profondi con facebook... ognuno recita il suo ruolo.. i temi sono solitamnete di una banalità terrifficante e se posti cose intelligenti nessuno li considera ... che ne dite?


Io ne ho tratto enorme beneficio nei gruppi dove si condividono le stesse passioni...
Esempio il gruppo Amici dell'organo a canne.
Siamo 600 persone che condividono la passione per questo oggetto e ci si scambia informazioni...ecc...concerti...ecc.ecc..ecc...

Insomma dei un bel giocattolino...


----------



## viola di mare (14 Giugno 2013)

*io*

ci sono e lo trovo invece molto divertente.


e poi è utile: li ho scoperto il tradimento del mio ex e sempre li ci scopro i movimenti che fa ora :carneval:



tanto lui è idiota :rotfl:



e comunque tu con questo semplicissimo nome ci credo che non lo usi sei così impegnato col tram tram familiare :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> ... io lo trovo una gran palla e voi? *non credo si riescano a fare discorsi intelligenti e profondi con facebook... *ognuno recita il suo ruolo.. i temi sono solitamnete di una banalità terrifficante e se posti cose intelligenti nessuno li considera ... che ne dite?


Ma non è Facebook, è il cervello.


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2013)

aborro


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> io ci sono.



pure io :mrgreen:


----------



## Leda (14 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è Facebook, è il cervello.



Muoro :rotfl:


----------



## ologramma (14 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> io ci sono.


  Anche io, ma ci vado di rado


----------



## lunaiena (14 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> ... io lo trovo una gran palla e voi? non credo si riescano a fare discorsi intelligenti e profondi con facebook... ognuno recita il suo ruolo.. i temi sono solitamnete di una banalità terrifficante e se posti cose intelligenti nessuno li considera ... che ne dite?



Infatti ...
ma se voglio postare cose intelligenti e profonde vengo qui
prova anche tu dai...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Giugno 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> pure io :mrgreen:


davvero? mi mandi il contatto? :rotfl:



ologramma ha detto:


> Anche io, ma ci vado di rado


ma pure io... oramai lo uso solo per mandare messaggi e, raramente, per vedere cosa hanno in programma i locali che frequento.


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> davvero? mi mandi il contatto? :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ma pure io... oramai lo uso solo per mandare messaggi e, raramente, per vedere cosa hanno in programma i locali che frequento.



:mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## ologramma (14 Giugno 2013)

ma pure io... oramai lo uso solo per mandare messaggi e, raramente, per vedere cosa hanno in programma i locali che frequento.[/QUOTE]

Io volevo trovare i compagni di scuola ma non ricordando i cognomi è difficile quindi è rimasta solo curiosita


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2013)

Io ci sono
Scrivo poco
Pubblico qualche foto
E uso i messaggi privati


----------



## Ultimo (14 Giugno 2013)

Anche io ho FB, lo tengo come cimelio, come skype e via discorrendo. 

Una volta mi serviva tutto come passatempo alla monotonia, ma vedi che cose... mah.... 

Anche il forum prima o poi sarà per me un cimelio..... 

Anche io prima o poi sarò soltanto polvere, allora si che non potrò più lamentarmi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è Facebook, è il cervello.


Quoto


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Anche io ho FB, lo tengo come cimelio, come skype e via discorrendo.
> 
> Una volta mi serviva tutto come passatempo alla monotonia, ma vedi che cose... mah....
> 
> ...


ma che hai stasera  sei lugubre


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> ... io lo trovo una gran palla e voi? non credo si riescano a fare discorsi intelligenti e profondi con facebook... ognuno recita il suo ruolo.. i temi sono solitamnete di una banalità terrifficante e se posti cose intelligenti nessuno li considera ... che ne dite?


:abbraccio:
:abbraccio:
:abbraccio:

che palle questo facebook!


----------



## Leda (15 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> ... io lo trovo una gran palla e voi? non credo si riescano a fare discorsi intelligenti e profondi con facebook... ognuno recita il suo ruolo.. i temi sono solitamnete di una banalità terrifficante e se posti cose intelligenti nessuno li considera ... che ne dite?


Dissento fortemente.
Io miei amici scrivono per lo più cose interessanti, divertenti e spesso anche istruttive (e se non lo facessero non li avrei tra gli amici, che mica ci tengo cani e porci, nè nella mia vita reale nè su fb). Se scrivo commenti o osservazioni rispondono in modo attento e pertinente.
Inoltre sono iscritta ad un sacco di pagine di arte, musica, poesia, satira, ecc. ecc.

Quindi o sei noioso tu, o lo sono loro, ma allora cambia giro.
Fb mette in evidenza cose che ci sono, e allora tanto vale guardarle bene in faccia... La gente loffia mica l'hanno inventata i social network :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma che hai stasera  sei lugubre



Senti beddra!! io ho l'abitudine di interagire con le persone ok!! ohh Santa Rosalia!! beddamatri santissima, e che minchia va!

Cioè dico io ........ arriva un utente nuovo e comincia a scrivere lamentandosi della monotonia, ok ? poi apre un altro 3D e si lamenta di FB! minchia potrò interagire con questo e lamentarmi di skype di FB di tizio e caio.... della ciolla che ho piccola, di oscuro che parla del mio culo..... 

Si chiama interazione sociale ..... ignorante sei! 

E non rivolgermi più la parola che io devo interagire e socializzare e lamentarmi. E basta ora!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Giugno 2013)

Io l'ho usato molto dal 2007 fino a pochi mesi fa
mi sono cancellata quando ho capito che lo usavo per spiare le persone, in particolare il mio amante, ma non solo, ero diventata morbosa
da quando non ci sono più sto molto meglio
tanto alla fine i miei amici veri li sento lo stesso e anche se non so cosa hanno cucinato per cena con tanto di foto o quante volte hanno cagato al giorno vivo bene lo stesso


----------



## contepinceton (15 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Io l'ho usato molto dal 2007 fino a pochi mesi fa
> mi sono cancellata quando ho capito che lo usavo per spiare le persone, in particolare il mio amante, ma non solo, ero diventata morbosa
> da quando non ci sono più sto molto meglio
> tanto alla fine i miei amici veri li sento lo stesso e anche se non so cosa hanno cucinato per cena con tanto di foto o quante volte hanno cagato al giorno vivo bene lo stesso


COnvengo...tu sei troppo curiosa...per poter usare fb...
Sai che io adesso ho una persona speciale...ma non posso dirti chi è...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Il minimo di fb...è un collega che mi manda un messaggio scrivendomi...mi ha scritto la tale...chiedendomi se sono X....del forum di tradimento...

E io...mah...avrà lurkato sulla lista amici...no? Boh che ne so io...

Ma io ci sono su fb...no?
https://www.facebook.com/conte.pinceton.3?ref=ts&fref=ts

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (15 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è Facebook, è il cervello.


:rotfl::rotfl:
Quoto.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Senti beddra!! io ho l'abitudine di interagire con le persone ok!! ohh Santa Rosalia!! beddamatri santissima, e che minchia va!
> 
> Cioè dico io ........ arriva un utente nuovo e comincia a scrivere lamentandosi della monotonia, ok ? poi apre un altro 3D e si lamenta di FB! minchia potrò interagire con questo e lamentarmi di skype di FB di tizio e caio.... della ciolla che ho piccola, di oscuro che parla del mio culo.....
> 
> ...


Soprattutto lamentarti in questo 3D .... bedda matri ma ku fu? :carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Giugno 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Soprattutto lamentarti in questo 3D ....* bedda matri ma ku fu? :carneval:*


Dalla sicilia con furore..... Franco & Ciccio! 

:bacio:


----------



## Annuccia (17 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Infatti ...
> ma se voglio postare cose intelligenti e profonde vengo qui
> prova anche tu dai...


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ytumamatambien (17 Giugno 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Io l'ho usato molto dal 2007 fino a pochi mesi fa
> mi sono cancellata quando ho capito che lo usavo per spiare le persone, in particolare il mio amante, ma non solo, ero diventata morbosa
> da quando non ci sono più sto molto meglio
> tanto alla fine i miei amici veri li sento lo stesso e anche se non so cosa hanno cucinato per cena con tanto di foto o quante volte hanno cagato al giorno vivo bene lo stesso


quoto


----------



## ytumamatambien (17 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Infatti ...
> ma se voglio postare cose intelligenti e profonde vengo qui
> prova anche tu dai...



fortunatamente ci sei tu che posti cose intelligenti  e profonde, io preferisco spiazzare il mio interlocutore.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è Facebook, è il cervello.


quoto con riluttanza ma quoto


----------



## Flavia (18 Giugno 2013)

ytumamatambien ha detto:


> ... io lo trovo una gran palla e voi? non credo si riescano a fare discorsi intelligenti e profondi con facebook... ognuno recita il suo ruolo.. i temi sono solitamnete di una banalità terrifficante e se posti cose intelligenti nessuno li considera ... che ne dite?


se sia noioso non so dire
non mi sono mai iscritta
attenzione: il grande fratello vi spia!


----------



## lunaiena (21 Giugno 2013)

a proposito di Fb...
Ieri una notizia che davvero mi ha scioccato...
Una donna si è suicidata ,per amore,e sua figlia ha appreso 
la notizia poche ore dopo da Facebook ,tornando a casa aprendo il suo aaccount ha 
letto le poche righe di addio a tutti...
sono rabbrividita anche se di persona non la conoscevo ma conosco molto bene una parente 
distrutta dal fatto che non si è accorta del suo malessere ,che a sua volta ha appreso la notizia 
da Fb...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> a proposito di Fb...
> Ieri una notizia che davvero mi ha scioccato...
> Una donna si è suicidata ,per amore,e sua figlia ha appreso
> la notizia poche ore dopo da Facebook ,tornando a casa aprendo il suo aaccount ha
> ...


Saperlo da fb mi sembra il meno. Agghiacciante.


----------



## lunaiena (24 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Saperlo da fb mi sembra il meno. Agghiacciante.


A me fa disgusto come si usano questi social per far apprendere notizie personali ,intime di come 
si possa mettere alla mercè del mondo intero la propria privacy...
Agghiacciante è dir  poco...


----------

